# 19 Bunnies Stolen



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

Can you help? do you know any details? Please spread the word & lets hope these bunnies are reunited with their owner

Stunning Bunnies


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Do we know if any have been found yet ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Where have they been stolen from - could it be possible that they have not been stolen but have escaped?
whatever - hope they are re-united with their owner.
regards
sue


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Well on that website it has the area code 01322 thats Kent i think :S


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

It is Kent area... Im not from down that way which is why I posted on the forums.
None have been found as yet unfortunetly


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW thats a lot of bunnies - I hope they get found


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

i think thats the gravesend dartford postcode....

non the less...i wonder why they nicked them all for??

are they worth alot of money or something???

i h8 to say this...but have u pissed someone off enuff for them to nick them??


i really hope they get returned...if anything, looked after where ever they are


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> are they worth alot of money or something???
> 
> i h8 to say this...but have u pissed someone off enuff for them to nick them??


Hi I think they are worth something, theyre breeder rabbits?
Theyre not mine, Im from Oldham Lancashire, I saw this on another forum so have cross posted as far & wide as I can to hopefully get these bunnies reunited with thier owner.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

They will be worth #20 or so each


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

any news on the bunnies?


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

nope... if you click the link in my OP the owner keeps people updated on the little message box at the top of the webpage.


----------

